# [SOLVED] Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? :)



## michellef63 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone please help me? ray:
I have searched for 4 days for a driver for this brand new DVD/CD Burner -Pioneer- model DVR KD08- , apparently,4-dontkno) , from what I have been able to learn a Toshiba brand will also work too. 
I have had no luck finding that one either. 
I would greatly appreciate anyone's help here.
Thanks in advance.
Michelle :wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

Hi,
Usually XP/Vista have the drivers for any CD/DVD-Rom preinstalled.

What issues are you having with this drive?
Are you able to play CD's, DVD's?
Are you able to burn CD's, DVD's?

What DVD player program do you have installed?
What Burning program is installed?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michellef63 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

Hi Bill, 
I can Play CD's through Nero and Windows Media Player now,but that is all.
Nero will let me burn and copy with the drive now but until I installed Nero I could not use it at all. Previously to that all I could do when trying to watch a DVD was hear the sound track through Media Player.
It does NOT have a driver installed at all with it. 
the techo who installed the new DVD/CD for me obviously did not put the driver in there as well.
I am new to all of this and am fast learning about reformatting. (after a trojan wiped my laptop of all .dll and most .exe files within seconds).
I have Driver Detective which has not been able to find any drivers for me to install, which is why I have been doing it manually myself. 
thanks.. I hope this helps you..


----------



## michellef63 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

Sorry Bill, I should have said too, that when I reformatted my DVD drive was not working so I had the drive replaced. I was using an external one until then. 
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

HI,
Let me see if I understand you correctly.
You are able to play and burn CD's, with Nero Correct?
You are unable to play or Burn A DVD.
It is not a driver issue.
You need a Burning program (NERO), but you also need a DVD Program to play DVD's.
Do you have Win DVD, Cyperlink DVD etc. installed?
XP comes with Windows Media Player, but it will not play (or burn) DVD without a third party application.
I think you are missing a program that will allow you to play/burn DVD
Bill


----------



## michellef63 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

Oh excellent news! Thanks so much Bill.
I will do that now. 
Your help has been much appreciated.
Enjoy the rest of ur day/night.
Regards 
Michelle


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

Hi Michelle,
Let me know if the DVD program (Win DVD, Cyperlink DVD, etc.) solves your problems.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michellef63 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

Hi Bill, yes the DVD program did fix the problem for me. I am using DVD shrink, and now have Win DVD also. 
Thank you so much for your help.
ps: happy valentines. (hehehe) 
<< a happy customer...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver needed after reformat - dvr kd08 - can anyone please help me? *

Hi Michelle:wave:,
Glad to hear you have it fixedray:.
Now you can watch a Romantic Movie with:lurk: for V'Day:smlove2:.
Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

